# pigeons in hot climates



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll direct this more to fellow Arizonians and folks that live out in the dry desert southwest where it gets brutally hot and the sun is fierce. 

Has anybody used misters in their lofts during the summer ? I dont see why it wouldnt work . This will be my first summer with pigeons and I'm thinking ahead a few months and want to get prepared for it . I'm going to move my small loft around to the shady side of the house , but its still gets pretty darn HOT ( temps in the sun maybe 105 / 108 once in awhile , less of course in the shade but not by much ) . How do your birds survive it  . 

I was thinking about an " air conditioning set up " AKA misters or something along that line . Anybody tryed that approach to keeping 'em cool ? I dont have a garage built yet or I could put the loft inside there , but I do have shade north of the house . I've thought about putting a false roof over it with an airspace of maybe a foot between it and the actual roof also .

What do you think about the mister idea ? ......... thanks , Bob


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

I like the second roof idea.That should keep it a bit cooler. I would think the mister would be good if they can go to a dry section if they wanted to.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Hambone, David is right. They will appreciate a mist but should be an option for them. Last Summer I had the sprayer hose on mist for an hour or so in the dead heat and they appreciated it. They had the choice also of their bath "tubs" and half the aviary of dry space. Always provide them with a dry area as well.

Happy Birthday by the way!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I really think the garage would be worse. It gets hotter in the garage and there is no air circulation and no sun at all. 

My aviaries are under my patio, there open so they are ventilated. Just as long as there is a solid roof and they have shade they should be fine. 



> I'm going to move my small loft around to the shady side of the house


That sounds like the best bet, that way they can also enjoy being outside.

I thought about a mister, I may try that at the lower part of the cage, ground level. They would probably enjoy that. I just don't want the wood to stay wet so It would not be on all the time plus the water bill. It just takes minutes for things to dry in the summertime. I do put extra containers of water for them to drink in the summertime.

I have shade canopies out in my yard and that is where the water is for the ferals. I think the birds and pigeons handle the heat better then we do. I had two ferals floating on the raft in my pool last year.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL Kippy ,

That would be a sight to see , 2 ferals sunning themselves on a pool raft . Talk about having it made ! And people say pigeons are stupid .  


I would just put the misters around the top perimeter of the wire aviary (its not very big ), perhaps even space it away from the wire a foot pointing downward , so the mist would just cool the air but not soak into anything . I'm sure you've been to restaraunts down there that have an outside patio area and misters around the outside edge under the eves . Something along that order . Not inside the nesting / loft part itself . I dont think that would be good for them . 

Anyway I'm thinking on it , if I come up with something that works ( if it works ) I'll share on here . 

Here I am talking 100+ temps , and right now its cold stormy/cloudy outside and windy as all get out . Good 'ol Arizona huh ?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hambone said:


> LOL Kippy ,
> 
> That would be a sight to see , 2 ferals sunning themselves on a pool raft . Talk about having it made ! And people say pigeons are stupid .
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're talking about VA.........LOL


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know why I didn't think of it before but If you do the second roof, use Solar Board. It is the decking with the aluminum foil on one side. It will reflect about 90% of the penetrating heat. If you wish you can just add the reflective foil to the underside of your existing roof. Just staple it up.
I have a friend who stapeled it in his attic and it lowered his electric bill about 30%.

http://www.nextag.com/foil-barrier/search-html


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I live in Sri Lanka and its really hot and sometimes during the day i really keep away from the loft. higher up closer to the roof its un bearerable. We combat this by:

1) Clay tiles, i dont know if you get this but clay tiles are very effective in keeping the house cool

2) coconut leaves, this idea came from africa. the hut's roofs are made of leaves to keep cool:

3) False roof, a false roof made 12 inch from the main roof will keep the main roof cool by not letting it heat up. they little heat that gets thru the false roof will be gone by the winds.

If your climate is all round hot, then you need a different approach.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Hambone said:


> I'll direct this more to fellow Arizonians and folks that live out in the dry desert southwest where it gets brutally hot and the sun is fierce.
> 
> Has anybody used misters in their lofts during the summer ? I dont see why it wouldnt work . This will be my first summer with pigeons and I'm thinking ahead a few months and want to get prepared for it . I'm going to move my small loft around to the shady side of the house , but its still gets pretty darn HOT ( temps in the sun maybe 105 / 108 once in awhile , less of course in the shade but not by much ) . How do your birds survive it  .
> 
> ...


Well think of the ferals you see They have what they have and survive just fine. What they have. is 1 fresh moving air. 
To a place to bath, And can find shade. SO you need good ventalation. PERHAPS an exhast fan. to move air. Bath water supplied for the birds. And a shade area. THE LOFT Now heat and mist creates humidy. The makes the heat feel alot hotter. Mister may create health problems Plus higher heat index.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hambone said:


> * *Here I am talking 100+ temps* , and
> *right now its cold stormy/cloudy outside and windy as all get out *. Good 'ol Arizona huh ?


* Which are just around the corner.  

We're having windy weather down here as well. Sure would like some of that cold stormy/cloudy weather to go with it.  

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Sure would like some of that


 warm


> stormy/cloudy weather to go with it.


I think you had a typo Cindy.  

I love the cloud cover and rain, but I am so ready for summer.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

re lee said:


> Well think of the ferals you see They have what they have and survive just fine.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

re lee said:


> Well think of the ferals you see They have what they have and survive just fine. What they have. is 1 fresh moving air.
> To a place to bath, And can find shade. SO you need good ventalation. PERHAPS an exhast fan. to move air. Bath water supplied for the birds. And a shade area. THE LOFT Now heat and mist creates humidy. The makes the heat feel alot hotter. Mister may create health problems Plus higher heat index.


 Robert, you made some really good points (as always) and I agree with you. I think the mister would create a hotter environment and possibly cause health problems.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Reflecting the heat makes sense, along with air circulation. I don't know about misting, even I could only take so much of that.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Living is the South East, proper ventilation is always an issue. While we live in a very humid climate it is actually favorable for the birds, but that is not the same as dampness, which is bad.

Our coop is off the ground to keep dampness out and is open under the roof around every wall for proper ventilation. I also keep the door open and windows open whenever weather permits, as we have an aviary that keeps the birds from flying off. 

I have never had issues with dampness or it being to hot. If it gets too hot inside, the birds can go into the aviary and get more air flow, and they can always take a dip in their pools.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

vents low and high to combat the heat. heat rises out the roof or eve vents and then pulls in air through vents on the floor level. my floor is made of expanded metal and my venting is actually under the floor so it flows nicely.

E..


----------

